# Problems moving piranha



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

I got a red belly with a larger tank however the tank he was originally in is still in the process of being setup. He was stored temporarily in a rubbermaid container with a filter and heater. I noticed as soon as I brought him home he was putting his mouth out of the water (this was original water from the tank). After a day of being in the tank he was floating on his side. Anyways I am wondering if possibly something else was stored in the container I got him in. I moved him into a crowded 29 gallon tank with my other reds and seperated off his side now he is responding when he floats sideways trying to right himself but failing. Anything I should do to try to save him?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont think you had his tank (rubbermaid container) aerated enough. Thats my guess anyways. I cant believe he didnt just snap out of it in an hour or two after he was put in the other tank.

If the 29g doesnt have a power head and you have one available, set that up towards the top in his tank. Adding a bit of salt never hurts either as long as you dont have something salt intolerant in his tank with him.


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

I was thinking turning on the powerhead would stress him more than he needs to be seems to actually be helping. He is now swimming kind of... doesn't seem to move his left fin very much so doesn't stay upright. I can't find my aquarium salt and have no way of purchasing it tonight


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

U can use table salt too, but i wouldn't worry about it. Its probably not a huge help in this case anyways. just keep the water aerated well and hopefully he will recover completely.


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

he is now moving his fins and attempting to swim although still tilting

things are looking much better for him although I guess all I can do is wait.

thanks I would have thought turning on the powerhead would have made things worse


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The thing about powerheads is they create water movement and water surface gets broken up which aerates it better. Keep us posted and hope everything works out for your little guy. Would hate to see him go right after a move.


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

he is fine now. kind of pissed off being in such a small tank but fine. kind of nervous keeping him and my other 3 reds in the same tank even with the divider but there is not much I can do right now cycling the tank got a little delayed due to a leak in the plumbing on the return pump in my new tank.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

You could prob move him back to the rubbermaid. I agree that it sounds like there wasn't enough oxygen in the water.

Instead of a powerhead, you can add an airstone to achieve aeration and surface agitation.


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

well now I am confused he is perfectly fine now eating and everything. yesterday when I left for work they messed up the barrier and the person I had watching them couldn't get them separated again. I was trying to get them separated but I see what he meant now they are all swimming and eating together.... think they will be ok like that? The one that was added was a 9inch wild caught red and the 3 existing are 5 inch reds.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

well, they may be getting a long just fine now and it is time for all of them to be introduced to the new home together. just keep a close eye on them cuz, as you know, a 29g is pretty tight quarters!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad he's ok. How far along is the cycling process?


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

The tank should actually be ok now I am testing the parameters tomorrow however the sand didn't come in on time! I get the sand this Wednesday so I am going to wait to move them until I get the sand and glass top for the tank. Really don't want to move them until I get the top as they like jumping out of the tank. I actually found a piranha on my floor the one day after I got back from work that was basically dried out yet still alive so I really don't trust them anymore without a lid. Plus I don't want them in the tank when I add the sand.


----------

